# [Q] Bottling



## whitetiger_0603 (Jun 16, 2013)

So I'm getting to a point in my soap and bath n' body making that has many people telling me to take my things to the local farmers market.  I'm a bit apprehensive. I've been doing it a year but I still don't feel like my recipes are good enough.  I have so far, a great recipe for a body wash/shampoo base, that I put additives in per bottle needed and still comes out transparent. A great recipe for dandruff shampoo using African Black soap. I also have conditioner, body butter, baby powder and diaper rash cream.  But so far I've been using bottles and baby food jars that I've saved.  So I have an assortment of Kitten Love basically.  

My question is, would these be ok to use as a first time hitting a farmers market, or should I go ahead and invest in proper bottles?  My husband says I should use the baby food jars to sell small sample sized amounts for like $1 or so.  But I pointed out that people might be apprehensive about taking glass into the tub with them.


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 16, 2013)

Do not sell anything in a container that has been used before. I don't care how thoroughly they've been cleaned or you've sanitized them, I wouldn't buy anything from someone who packaged in something like that. You're just asking for bacteria to grow by reusing containers like that, not to mention how hard it is to hold onto glass when its wet. I have this stance: If I want to be IN business, I need to ACT like a real business.

Ask jcandleattic and new12soap - I've been agonizing over my packaging and labels for several months, wanting to get it just right (IMO) before I start selling.

I don't mean to sound harsh, but preservatives are meant to handle the icks in our products, they're not formulated to handle any potential contamination from our packaging on top of that.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 16, 2013)

Its great that people are loving your product.  But I think you may give the wrong impression if you try to market it in re-used jars.  While I re-use jars, bottles, etc A LOT for us here at home.  I honestly would never give someone elses product a second glance if it wasn't in new packaging.  Maybe you can find some that are not too expensive and start with just one or 2 of your best products.  In the long run it will be more valuable to your business to impress from the start.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks ladies!!  I kinda' figured the baby jar idea wasn't a good one.  But I needed the reassurance.  So, on another note..kinda' related,  what is the best way you all have found to pour your soaps and other goods in?  I've been using an assortment of funnels, but like with hair conditioner, it can be difficult because of the thickness.  I thought of getting a baster but I haven't found one large enough to do the job.  But then there's super thick.. like my diaper rash cream that I have to spoon into jars.

And if you don't mind me asking,  WHAT should i present as a first timer at a market?  There are already soap vendors there according to the roster.  Do i offer a variety or do I pick a select few recipes from each category...I don't know how to start....  :crazy:


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 16, 2013)

Try looking for canning funnels. I have some that are silicone for the tapered dispensing end of the funnel so my thicker LS moves through fine, as well as my shower gel. For the thicker items, you can use pastry decorating bags - spoon/scoop your product into it, snip off one corner and then use that to "pipe" your lotions/creams/conditioners into their containers. For my body butter, since mine is whipped and stiffens up quickly (mine doesn't stay soft or semi-fluid), I just spoon it in and tap the jars on the counter to help settle it and get rid of big air bubbles.


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh, and about the other soapers, do you know what products they offer? If they are MP, then CP & HP would be a good niche. If they are vegan, offer milk soaps. Do they do EO only soaps? Branch out with FOs for which there are no EOs for - berries and other fruits, generally, as well as baked goods scents. In the summer, you're going to want to keep your extra butters & lotions in a cooler to keep them from overheating and separating. I would get the hard blue plastic frozen packs and cover them with a cloth and put under your items on your table.


----------



## FGOriold (Jun 17, 2013)

I use large ziploc bags to dispense lotions and hair conditioners into the bottles.  They work great because of their size and the fact that you can zip them closed so the product does not ooze out the top.  I put the open ziploc back into a large beaker jar folding the opening over the edges of the beaker and pour the lotion/conditioner into the bag.  Take it out, zip it closed, cut off one of the corners and then squeeze the product into the bottles.  Works great with very little mess.


----------

